# CHEAP MOTORS NEW ZEALAND EVbuilders.com



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Cheap Electric Kostov motors in New Zealand for your EV conversion? *

NZero have come on board with EV Builders documentary, filmed here in New Zealand.If EV Builders can help NZero to sell ten motors we will be given our motor for free. All we need is your support, just mention EV Builders when you place your order for your motor with NZero. NZero have GREAT prices and have a wonderful team who will help you in any way they can.

http://www.nzerotech.com/motors.html


----------



## xp_lynx (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, 

Can you please let us know the price for the higher end Kostovs in New Zealand (through NZero), i.e.

*FOR DC*

1- Kostov 11" 400V /dual R20-32078

2- Kostov 13" 250V R21-00003

All other Kostov motors, (other than these two motors) are equal to/less than <= 48kW which *IMHO* is not suitable power at all or is enough nor decent for acceleration let alone high-way/ motorway speed driving >80Kmh given the high rpm's required and limitations of these motor's rpm beyond that speed point.

Obviously none of the DC Sepex motor nor AC ones are of a high enough kW rating.


----------



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

You will need to talk directly to Jayden at NZero.
[email protected]


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Interesting... so you're setting up as a New Zealand supplier? Good idea although I think the demand for EV parts in the current market environment might be a little weak, maybe the budget changes will spur people to spend a little more? Who knows, all the best anyway and if your pricing is competitive I would certainly rather purchase locally 

How are you going with sourcing all the remaining components and will you be stocking Warp motors?

Regards
Grant


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

xp_lynx said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let us know the price for the higher end Kostovs in New Zealand (through NZero), i.e.
> 
> ...


This is not quite true - a single Kostov 11" 192V (or WarP 11 for that matter) will make for very decent acceleration and definitely more than 100km/h on most cars under 1200-1300kg.
Here is a link of a BMW conversion - look towards the end of the clip:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eBw8I_4jtE
You probably know that electric motors are rated at their continous power, while ICE at peak? Hence to compare you have to tripple the nominal of the electric motor (K11" 192V will be like 120kW+250Nm peak).
A DC motor will also give you full torque at 0rpm contrary to an ICE.


K11" dual or K13" will make for a very fast conversion and are usually used for racing.
Price list is here:
http://kostov-motors.com/files/prod...7126c0e4bd75ad_PRICE LIST2 FOR THE KOSTOV.pdf
Prices in NZ should be not more than 5% dearer due to customs handling fees. Of course you have to check if NZ authorities charge any import duty on top (I doubt it), but do ask NZero for that.


----------



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Grant,

Check out http://www.nzerotech.com to see what the have, I know they will be bringing out a selection of controllers and prices beginning of June.

Also check out our documentary website, you might find it interesting.
www.evbuilders.com


----------



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

So does there exist a comparison chart showing the main motor brands and types from an impartial point of view? From reading I get the impression that the ADC motors are well established, the Warp motors are much in demand, and are the Kostov motors a relative newcomer? 
So where do these motors fit in pro/cons and what other motors are readily available to New Zealanders either locally or through reliable overseas suppliers (sticking to DC to keep it simpler)?


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

Working for Kostov, it is difficult for me to be impartial 
I would not say Kostov is a newcomer. We were selling the old 10.7" 144V motor since 1993 much before there were WarP motors.
WarPs are an improved version of ADC but electrically are more or less the same.
To make a comparison between Kostov and WarP/ADC is very difficult as Netgain/ADC do not provide useable nominal data for their motors.


----------



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

Kostov have been around for a while see blurb about them.
"Balkancar "G. Kostov" JSC is specialized in the production of *electric motors *

with applications in the electric vehicle and materials handling (traction), hydraulic and pleasure marine industries.
The company has over 50 years of experience in the *electric motors *

industry and currently exports more than 90% of its production to Germany, France, Denmark, Norway, Austria, Italy, Sweden, the Netherlands, Belgium, South Africa and the US.

The *DC motors*

have traditionally been designed for use in electric fork lift trucks, electric and utility cars, golf cars, special driving units with marine application (bow thrusters), pump and hydraulic power pack motors."


----------



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have heard from EV converters we have interview that the WarPs get very hot. I'm going to stick with Kostov for my conversion. They sound pretty dependable from what I have read.


----------



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

So, given i'm currently looking at Honda's as possible conversion project, can the Kostov motor go "backwards" and does it need modification to do so?
Also, which such motor would suit a Civic or Accord?
And speaking of which, can someone tell me if a dual shaft ADC motor can simply be turned around to suit the Honda rotation?


----------



## Plamenator (Mar 6, 2009)

All Kostovs have interpoles and the brushes are not advanced.
Therefore it can run in both directions straight out of the factory.

Yes, you can rotate the motor to suit your desired rotation direction.
There are 2 problems I can think off though:
1) The auxiliary shaft is generally thinner than the driving end and you run the risk of bending it which will cost you dear.
2) Standard adaptor plates will be difficult to use as the C.E. back plate is probably different.
I think you can specify direction of rotation when ordering though.

Regarding the Civic/Accord question, it is really up to you depending on how much money and what performance you want to achieve. Even Kostov 9" 80V will do but the car will be slow.
A reasonable performace/cost compromise seems K11" 144V (MSRP 1750$) and a 144-160V controller.


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

Richard Wood said:


> And speaking of which, can someone tell me if a dual shaft ADC motor can simply be turned around to suit the Honda rotation?


That isn't a good idea.

You will probably find that the motor comes with pre-drilled holes to set the brushes for reverse rotation. You just undo the bolts holding the commutator end on, rotate it around to the other set of holes and put the bolts back in.

Ask your motor vendor, if the holes aren't present from the factory, they aren't hard to add.


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Ooooh be careful reversing rotation on ADC motors!

There are several horror stories about motor disintegrations with the ADC XP1263 8" motor (which is the motor I use). I recall the acount of a US Civic conversion that quickly blew its motor after re-positioning the commutator blocks in the mistaken belief that re-positioning would achieve the desired advancing for rotation reversal. Mike Chancey's blog's URL is

http://evtinker.com/civic/civic6.html

John Wayland's famous comments on 8" ADC motors was "great motors, but never try to run them in reverse". The 9" ADC motors may be completely compatible with reversal these days, but don't take it for gospel unless you've had a lot of reassurance (would be my advice).


----------



## Richard Wood (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind if I go down that path. Right now I'm trying to establish just what size motor I'll actually need for my vehicle, without much luck. A lot of the Honda Civics seem to use an 8 inch ADC but as the Accord has another 200kg in weight bringing it to 1215kg, and I'll be using a heavy battery pack on top to get a decent range, I'm thinking 9 inch might be advisable. Not forgetting the Kostov motors that started this thread. Thoughts welcome.


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

Jens Rekker said:


> Ooooh be careful reversing rotation on ADC motors!
> 
> There are several horror stories about motor disintegrations with the ADC XP1263 8" motor (which is the motor I use). I recall the acount of a US Civic conversion that quickly blew its motor after re-positioning the commutator blocks in the mistaken belief that re-positioning would achieve the desired advancing for rotation reversal. Mike Chancey's blog's URL is
> 
> http://evtinker.com/civic/civic6.html


This particular one was, according to that website, caused by setting the motor up with neutral timing rather than appropriately advanced in the reverse direction. It looks like, after correcting the timing and making repairs, this motor performed OK (but his batteries didn't). Follow the "next" link at the bottom of his page.

I can't comment on your other anecdotes as I don't have any personal experience.


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Richard Wood said:


> So, given i'm currently looking at Honda's as possible conversion project, can the Kostov motor go "backwards" and does it need modification to do so?
> Also, which such motor would suit a Civic or Accord?
> And speaking of which, can someone tell me if a dual shaft ADC motor can simply be turned around to suit the Honda rotation?


I think the warp motors come with both sets of holes for either CW or CCW rotation. As far as the ADC motors go (and any others) you just need to specify the direction at time of order. I must admit that it is a source of nervousness as nearly all other front wheel drive cars are opposite to the honda - except I think Gavs Tredia!

Gav - can you comment on your "left handed" motor purchasing experience.


----------

